# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstelling

## YeahItsJeffrey

Hallo, mijn naam is Jeffrey.
Dat hadden jullie vast al gezien maar dat maakt weinig uit haha!
Ik ben 17 jaar, doe een tijdje aan krachttraining en studeer Animatie.
De reden dat ik op dit forum zit is omdat ik een eetprobleem heb en hier al mijn hele leven last van heb..
Hopelijk kunnen jullie me helpen!
Groeten

----------

